# PRIVET AS FIREWOOD



## robespierre (May 16, 2014)

I believe there is some Privet firewood at a near location to me.I wanted to ask if it is worth getting . How does it split, any good btu's? I just don't want to keep getting wood that goes up like paper.


----------



## zogger (May 16, 2014)

I have burned a *lot* of it as there was so much I had to clear when I first started working here. I would put it right in the middle as to firewood quality.


----------



## unclemoustache (May 16, 2014)

Privet??? That's a shrub. Didn't know there was a tree version.


----------



## zogger (May 17, 2014)

unclemoustache said:


> Privet??? That's a shrub. Didn't know there was a tree version.



They can get thick enough to cut for firewood, that's for sure. I am not sure of the sub species, but around 15-20 feet tall, four to eight inches at the base is common around here, it is a fast growing dense weed tree, invasive species. Grows fast, hard to kill. Grows in clumps so you can get a lot from a small area. You have to cut it anyway, it'll just take over, and the trunk wood burns fine, so.....cut it stack it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Privet_as_an_invasive_plant

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Privet

I'll get some pics later of some larger specimens. I've been trying to knock it out around here for years now..about impossible, although I have moderately reduced the quantity. It's the kudzu of baby trees, that and multiflora rose, which burns well also but is a serious PITA from the nasty thorns. You just about have to nuke it from orbit to get rid of it. This is a major part of my spring chores, multiflora and privet spraying.

Man, we get all this imported crap from asia that becomes invasive destructive species, privet, multiflora, kudzu, silver carp, snakeheads, EAB, you name it. Must be something native here we can ship over there for some righteous payback...hahahaha!


----------



## JustTom (May 17, 2014)

Stinkbugs! My personal favorite import given that I made the poor choice of living in a log home surrounded by woods. This cold winter made it a miserable constant battle.


----------



## zogger (May 17, 2014)

Here's some pics taken during my walk today. It's raining so I am not spraying or mowing today. These privets will get sprayed next week though, then after dead, I'll cut up for firewood. You can see they are quite large enough. There's one there to the right of a nice standing dead elm, so I get a three-fer from one small area there, two privet, one elm. I'll just cut to size and stack, they'll be ready in a couple years, easey peasey wood to get. I do the same with small sweetgum, just cut and stack and wait.


----------



## unclemoustache (May 17, 2014)

Thanks for the pic of your dog dropping a load. Made my day.


----------



## mainewoods (May 18, 2014)

I think he's showing us what he thinks about privet.


----------



## zogger (May 18, 2014)

unclemoustache said:


> Thanks for the pic of your dog dropping a load. Made my day.



I think it's funny, as it *looks* like it in the pic, but right then, no, she was backing up, turning around right then, just happened to catch it at an odd time. It sure does look like it though.


----------



## Vibes (May 18, 2014)

I've burned Lilac before It was only like 4 inches thick. I can't remember how well it burned. I guess privet would grow to that size if conditions were right.


----------



## deerlakejens (May 19, 2014)

I've burned a lot of rhododendron, it's actually pretty dense and gives some serious heat.


----------



## old_soul (May 19, 2014)

I had no idea a privet would grow that big.......around here they get mowed down with a tractor and brush hog......


----------



## sac-climber (May 19, 2014)

JustTom said:


> Stinkbugs! My personal favorite import given that I made the poor choice of living in a log home surrounded by woods. This cold winter made it a miserable constant battle.


BMSB just found its way to California, nasty pest!


----------



## redheadwoodshed (May 19, 2014)

Privet burns ok. We also have the chinese tallow tree around here to deal with. I would rather smell a tire full of cat hair burning than that stuff.

Oh yea, I almost forgot. Goats LOVE privet. The eat the bark, leaves and berries. They will clean up privet pretty quick.


----------

